# T-shirts for Scottish People



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

For such a small country, there’s no shortage of famous people to emerge from Edinburgh, Glasgow and all over Scotland.

In our look at the UK’s best printed T-shirts last week we touched on Irn-Bru and Sir Chris Hoy, but there’s much more to printed T-shirts in Scotland than just those two.

Don’t panic.

This list on famous birthdays points out some pretty famous Scottish people. So many in fact that not all of them could possibly have T-shirt printing companies making T-shirts about them.

They all, in some way or another, do have T-shirts which you could wear to showcase your support for them and for Scotland though – some of these printed T-shirts happen to be more obvious than others.



*Rugby and Football*










Scotland likes sport. Sports like rugby and football (we’ve touched on Mr. Cyclist and Mr. Tennis can wait) mainly keep the kids at school busy.

The problem with those sports is that the national teams – and the club sides in the cities like Edinburgh and Glasgow – are constantly changing their shirts. With that in mind, why not opt for these simple but stylish ‘Scotland Rugby/Football’ T-shirts?

Alternatively, why not relive that Archi Gemmill goal from 1978 in the form of a printed T-shirt?



*Andy Murray*










Andy Murray: the most famous British sportsman at the moment? The most successful?

Probably.

Rather than go for a the tacky option though, why not replicate Murray with this ‘Prepare, Attack, Destroy’ T-shirt he’s been seen wearing on the court on a number of occasions.


*
The Telephone*










Are you reading this on a smartphone? If not have you read until now without looking at your smartphone?

Thought not.

And you know who we can blame for that don’t you?

The creator of the telephone, and proud Scotsman, Alexander Bell – here he is on a printed T-shirt.



*Go Traditional*










If in doubt, play it simple and go traditional.

Say it loud and say it proud in a printed T-shirt emblazoned by the flag of Scotland.



*The Doctor*










Ladies and gentlemen, we present to you… David Tennant.

The 10th incarnation of Doctor Who and the muse behind this wonderful, if not so imaginative, printed T-shirt. And as a show with no shortage of fans, there will be no shortage of people who want the former Doctor adorning their T-shirt.


----------

